# Such a big boy on walks



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Since I have gotten Dakota we seemed to have discovered some bad habits that either we accidentally gave him, or he already had and hit from us.







Regardless, we have been trying to fix them. They include barking at people at night, draggin me to meet people or dogs, chasing after squirrels, and birds with me on the other end of the leash, and he doesn't seem to like yippy dogs that he isn't friends with.

Well we have had major improvements the past week!








Yesterday Dakota was such a greater walker. I was able to hold his focus (with weiners and cheese) while we walked past ducks, geese, and an egret while walking along the pond by our house. I had him watching me, sitting, downing (?), and kind of heeling (basically walked and followed the cheese bits in front of my face). The birds actually flew away while working with him and I had no idea, because he had maintain focus on me the whole time. 

On the way back, we walked past a man in a hoodie talking on the phone (we think Koda has a problem with hats and hoodies) And I was able to keep his focus and have him sit and down a few feet past the man. And he was a perfect gentleman.









And it doesn't stop there. about 5 minutes after passing the man I hear a woman screaming "NO, NO, come back....!" Turns out we had a little yippy ciuhuahua coming after us. I was able to tell he wasn't acting aggressively and actually toppled over himself to say hi. Before he got there I was able to get Dakota in sit and he was perfectly calm as the little guy running over to say hi. I was able to pick up the pup and hand it to the owner. And as she took it she said "I wish my dog was as well behaved as yours."







I am telling you it felt great to hear. The only bad part was the other dog reeked. it smelled like Dakota collar smells sometimes....it was bad. 

We have also been able to teach shake...although when you have soemthing yummy, he gets to excited and offers up both path at the same time







And now we have started working on crawl and take a bow. 

Our first night of basic manners class starts tomorrow and I can't wait. I know its probably not that big of a brag, but for those of you with butt-head adolescents know how it is.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go!!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

WTG Dakota and You! Wow, sounds like you have done a great job with him. My Bear has his first Manners 101 class Wednesday morning, and I'm so paranoid he'll forget everything he's learned. I've tried to keep his focus on walks with treats, but it would take a feed bag to have enough to work! Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure you and Dakota will be the envy of his classmates.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Good Job!! Sounds like you are on your way to having a great relationship with many years of happy times ahead


----------

